# Trek Repaint



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I asked about the cost of the Trek factory repaint, and some replies indicated that the quality of the repaint might be suspect. First-hand reports would be great. Thanks.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If your frame is more than a year or two old you will not be able to have the factory graphic reproduced but the frames are painted in the same place, the same way as it was the first time. Quality will be fine.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I sent my 1995 Ice Copper colored Trek 5200 back to Waterloo for a warranty repair (crack in the BB carbon lug, go figure) in 1999. Since it was four years later, they couldn't repaint it the orginal color nor apply the same graphics. I settled on their Ice Red color offering for that year with 5500 decals on it. The re-paint was decent, but not as nice as the original. You could see imperfections in the clear coat and they could have masked around the aluminum dropouts a little better. Hey, it was a free repaint, so I can't really gripe.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

*Good quality repaint (or new frame?)*

I wanted to follow up on the repaint question. I ordered a P1 in Starry Night Black with black details. The frame came in with silver decals and the Trek name was on the frame 16 times. The LBS sent it back for a repaint and it arrived yesterday. The paint is great with no harm to the frame. The LBS thinks I got a new frame due to the serial number has changed. At any rate, I am very happy and will post pics later.


----------



## elyrly (Aug 5, 2008)

who do i talk to for a klein frame?


----------

